# New SeaArk Build, got some questions



## fishbum (May 7, 2015)

Just bought a 2072 mv open hull a couple weeks ago. 
Going to extend front deck about 16"
With storage in it. Going with front mount center console
With lots of open boat behind. First think is I need to build a floor.
Trying to deside marine ply or aluminum. I have had a bunch of boats with aluminum floors and I hate the noise! I will need to build it up about 2". To level it up. Many big name boat builders still use marine ply in there decks. As of now I plan to use a jet outboard 
With a jack plate may drop back to prop in winter. This will be the largest jet I have done. Several 1860 and others, I will probably carpet the boat. So it will all look the same.
Installed TM and elect anchor today, I have two motors as of now. A 200 merc and a 115 johnson
Might try both.


----------



## amk (May 8, 2015)

Hydroturf is waaaay better and will quite the noise of aluminum. It's more expensive but buy once cry once


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 8, 2015)

I vote for the 200 merc. That is a big boat for a 115 jet. I'm working on the same size boat with a 90 prop and I'm not sure if I'm going to be happy till I can get a bigger motor.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 8, 2015)

Ext ply uses same glue as marine ply. Marine ply just has no 'voids' inside. 

I coated my floor (ext ply) with penetrating epoxy resin - it will probably outlive me. 

I made my own penetrating epoxy resin (laminating resin thinned 25% with xylol) or you can buy CPES from Rot dr, West marine, or Jamestown.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 8, 2015)

Does carpet on the aluminum help dampen the sound?


----------



## fishbum (May 9, 2015)

Fordracing2105 said:


> Does carpet on the aluminum help dampen the sound?


Yes it does, I have also put some rigid foam under floor as well
I know I add a little weight with plywood but the ease of mounting stuff like seats, and console 
Might be worth it. It's a big boat! Anyway if I do it right I can take it up and put aluminum sheet down
Wish SeaArk would go to longitudnal stringers.!!! Wouldn't have to deal with those side ribs.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 9, 2015)

I would never wood a boat I planned on running with a jet. Seems counter intuitive to add weight to something meant to draft shallow.

I would also add more 1/8" aluminum framework and run .063" aluminum sheet if you choose to carpet it. A thin bead of silicone and some foam boarding glues to the bottom of the sheets will dampen noise. When I built mine I tried to keep a max of 10" between floor frames and it's been very rigid while staying lightweight.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 9, 2015)

I know what you mean by the longitudinal stringers. If I do another or pull up my floor I'm putting 1" square tubing in. Way easier to run controls and steering.


----------



## fishbum (May 9, 2015)

Fordracing2105 said:


> I know what you mean by the longitudinal stringers. If I do another or pull up my floor I'm putting 1" square tubing in. Way easier to run controls and steering.


Do you have the same boat? Did you deck right down on ribs? 
Sea Ark builds it up a good bit! Depends on what model 
Real deep boat!


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 9, 2015)

I have a 2070 alweld. My ribs have the v built in them. I did put the aluminum sheet down on them with rivets. This is the only pic I have of my ribs


----------



## overboard (May 9, 2015)

Here's a deck extension I made for a 1654 FB Tracker Grizzley.


----------



## overboard (May 9, 2015)

And in place.


----------



## fishbum (May 9, 2015)

Looks good! Just fyi I just bought a couple aluminum deck hatch covers sold by cabellas 
They are real cool!!!


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 10, 2015)

fishbum said:


> Looks good! Just fyi I just bought a couple aluminum deck hatch covers sold by cabellas
> They are real cool!!!



I was thinking about getting them and cutting open the rear areas in my boat to see if the foam is soaked, I think it is. What size covers did you end up getting?


----------



## Callmecaptain (May 10, 2015)

overboard said:


> Here's a deck extension I made for a 1654 FB Tracker Grizzley.



Yea, if you could go ahead and ship that to me, that would be greeeattt. lol Awesome work sir.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (May 10, 2015)

We need pictures!


----------

